# ¿Que opinan de Chespirito y sus personajes?



## gian_eagle

Saludos!

Estaba leyendo en varios post que por ahi se cita a Chespirito.

Les digo algunos datos interesantes:

El Chavo del 8 nunca reveló su verdadero nombre ni quien era su mamá. El número 8 se creía que era por su edad y porque vivía en el número 8 pero en realidad el "8" es el número del canal donde transmitían la serie (Televisa, si no mal recuerdo).

El nombre Chespirito viene de una forma corta de decir Shakespeare pero castellanizada como "Chekspir" y que Roberto Gomez Bolaños era tan hábil como este famoso autor para escribir pero también en alusión a su baja estatura.

Todos los personajes de Chespirito empiezan con "Ch", además de algunos términos como "chanfle" o "chipote chillón" o "chicharra"...

¿Que opinan?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Efectivamente, canal 8 fue el primer canal que transmitió en México, y sí, era de Televisa, que entonces se llamaba Telesistemas Mexicanos (si la memoria no me falla )
Chespirito fue, es y será un programa con éxito debido a que su comicidad se basa en chistes sanos (sin albur, palabras altisonantes ni violencia).
No se a qué se deba que muchos personajes de la serie (todos los que interpreta Roberto Gómez Bolañoz) empiezen con "z", pero la verdad es que hasta ahora me percato:
Chavo, Chánfle (de la película "El Chanfle"), Chómpiras, Chaparrón Bonaparte, Chespirito, Chapulín Colorado, Dr. Chapatín, etc...
Hoy día yo sigo riéndome como un niño con él.
Saludos


----------



## Maria Juanita

Bueno, si por ahi se cita a Chespirito, mi querido Gian, es por que esa es mi signature. La verdad es que Chespirito -con toda su corte de idiosincrásicos personajes- me parece un genio del humor latinoamericano y por eso quise rendirle homenaje, ya que, al igual que Cantinflas, sus personajes nos dicen mucho de lo que somos y cómo pensamos. de niña pasé muchas horas viendo este programa incansablemente y todavía me río con sus chistes, aunque a estas alturas ya sepa cómo terminan. Pienso que hacer reír sanamente es algo admirable y aparte en medio de todo puede uno encontrar cosas muy sabias y profundas, (como mi signature, jejeje)

Es una lástima, sin embargo que las cosas no hayan terminado bien para su elenco, pero esa es otra historia...

Saludillos...

P.S: and, Tigger, gracias por notarlo


----------



## the rock

me gusta mucho el chavo del 8 sus chistes son sanos y no fomentan la violencia, me gusta mucho me riom mucho con sus chistes, sobretodo cuando doña florinda le pega a don ramon y siempre le dice algo de su abuela, despues de esto se acerca el chavo del ocho y le pregunta la misma pregunta a don ramon y despues de esto don ramon le pega al chavo, esa escena me hace reir mucho.

ya son tres generaciones viendo el chavo espro quer mis hijos la vean y se rian tambien.

me gustaria que dijeran todos los datos curiosos acerca del chavo.

vi un especial de roberto gomez bolaños y el decia que kico fue un hijo abandonado por el esposo de doña florinda, el cual fue marinero, por eso es el disfraz de marinerito.

solo me se esa curiosidad, las partes mas malas delcjhavo es cuando ramon valdez muere de alli en adelante no es lo mismo para mi.


----------



## Maria Juanita

yo estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pienso que la mayoría de los seriados televisivos son mejores con el elenco original y en sus primeras temporadas. 

Otro dato curioso es que Roberto Gómez Bolaños escribió y publicó un "Diario del chavo del ocho". Además, existe un homónimo del humorista mexicano y es un escritor argentino fallecido hace poco.


----------



## gian_eagle

Gracias por los comentarios. Maria Juanita, no sabía lo de tu firma, que curioso (pus fijate fijate fijate...) y concuerdo con The Rock, que cuando Don Ramón deja de estar en la serie, se pierde un poco de encanto.

Lo curioso es que el tipo de violencia es graciosa. Aunque Florinda pegue a Ron Damón, no produce deseos de venganza, al contrario, dan risa.

En 1968, gracias a su éxito como guionista, a Chespirito le dan un espacio en Televisión Independiente de México, de media hora, se llamaba "Los Supergenios de la Mesa Cuadrada" (ese título me recuerda bastante a Monty Python, que por cierto es casi de la misma época... fines de los años sesenta). Aquí le dieron vía libre para que cree lo que Chespirito quisiera, y tuvo exito con distintos esketches y personajes singulares. 

En 1970 nace el programa Chespirito, de una hora de duración. Ahí nace el Chapulín. Un año después aparece el Chavo. Luego de eso, se da 30min a cada uno.

Me acuerdo de un gag televisivo donde Chespirito y Edgar Vivar hacen de El Gordo y el Flaco, además también hay chistes sobre Charles Chaplin.

¿Alguien sabe de dónde se inspira Chespirito para crear a El Chavo?


----------



## astronauta

Os ofrezco una opinion contraria, para variar....

No he visto mucho ese programa salvo un par de capitulos, pero lo que he visto deja mucho que desear; el humor es muy fisico y nada fino AUNQUE su autor se jacte de ser el Shakespeare mexicano moderno (por ende se autodenomina "chespirito") cosa que me parece de lo mas pedante y disparatada.


----------



## typistemilio

Oki, a riesgo de caer con antipatía a todos los grandes admiradores de los personajes de Roberto Gómez Bolaños, voy a decir la verdad de mis sentimientos hacia el programa, el cual veía desde mis años mozos.

Bueno, yo nací a finales de los 70's, así que los recuerdos de mis programas de la niñez tienen mucho que ver con la televisión de los 80's y principios de los 90's. Me acuerdo de los episodios de "Chiquilladas" que veía (Ñaca ñaca, juar juar...  ), me acuerdo también ligeramente de algunos episodios de Cachún Cachún Ra Ra, de Odisea Burbujas (Digo, en algún momento me sentí cercano a la filosifía del ecoloco) y otros tantos programas que llenaron mi niñez. Pero francamente no me gustaban las transmisiones de los personajes de Don Roberto Gómez Bolaños. No me juzguen todavía, a mi favor he de decir que sus mejores momentos habían pasado ya, sus rutinas se habían vuelto un tanto más... hummmmmm... no sé como decirlo... lentas. Su humor se basaba un tanto más en recursos de lenguaje que en acción. Así que siempre crecí con una imágen negativa de todos los personajes mencionados. Hasta hace aproximadamente unos dos años.

La historia continúa cuando trabajé una temporada en el estado de Chiapas, donde convivíamos mi compañero y yo con una familia a quienes les fascinaban las retransmisiones que por aquel entonces se hacían del Chavo. Bueno, al principio por obligación social más que por otra cosa, vi uno que otro episodio. Pronto pude notar que eran más graciosos y ágiles de lo que tenía memoria. Así que poco a poco me fue agradando, al punto que se hizo mi programa favorito de las ocho de la noche, cosa rara porque a esa misma hora pasan episodios de "Los Simpsons" en otro canal. Ok, lo confieso, ahora me gustan esas retransmisiones, y tengo oportunidad de verlas de vez en cuando, aunque ahora por otro canal y a otro horario. ¡Hallé el gusto por el Chavo del Ocho!

En fin, eso es lo que puedo decir al respecto. Gracias por vuestra paciencia y condescendencia. 

¡Saludillos afectuosos!


----------



## gian_eagle

Todas las opiniones se respetan.

Aunque te invitaría a que veas uno o dos episodios más. Créeme que no es tan vulgar (o nada fino como mencionas) como parece.

Por otro lado, recuerda que esta serie es de hace más de 30 años, así que algunos efectos son algo "arcaicos", aunque eran buenos para la época. Aqui en Perú a veces bromean los conductores de TV cuando hacen efectos especiales (como desaparecer del set) diciendo que "estamos al nivel de tecnología de chespirito" 

saludos


----------



## gian_eagle

Typistemilio, gracias por tus comentarios. Me gustó mucho cómo dijiste que entró el Chavo y los demás personajes de Chespirito en tu vida. Claro, es un humor diferente. Como mencioné antes, no se si has visto MOnty Python (caballeros de la mesa cuadrada, el mundo de brian...), ahi mezclan tanto acción como juegos de palabras... y los actores hombres hacen de mujeres, lo cual me recuerda al uso teatral que se tenía en la época victoriana o shakesperiana.

(también te mando saludillos afectuosillos... mismo Ned Flanders )


----------



## Metztli

astronauta said:
			
		

> Os ofrezco una opinion contraria, para variar....
> 
> No he visto mucho ese programa salvo un par de capitulos, pero lo que he visto deja mucho que desear; el humor es muy fisico y nada fino AUNQUE su autor se jacte de ser el Shakespeare mexicano moderno (por ende se autodenomina "chespirito") cosa que me parece de lo mas pedante y disparatada.


 
Sí, tienes razón hay humor físico y a veces pudiera ser burdo... pero tienen unos chistes finísimos y un humor irónico y sarcástico muy elevado... aunque parezca que no... eso es lo particular de este comediante.

El no se autodenomina el Shakespeare Mexicano... asi le pusieron en el primer trabajo q' tuvo escribiendo en un periódico por su talento literario. A lo mejor fue pedante q' lo conservara, pero ya era muy conocido por ese sobrenombre cuando empezó la serie.

Sólo un poco a la defensa de un tipazo... q' puede llegar a ser pedante, pero es un genio... creeme.


----------



## Metztli

Astronauta, se me olvido comentarte... para q' no creas q' pasion ciega... R.Gomez Bolaños escribe guiones teatrales, cinematográficos, compone música clásica y opera. Produce teatro, televisión y cine. 

Ha sido premiado por universidades en muchas partes del mundo por su capacidad hitriónica y literaria.

Bueno, ya le paro, si no va a parecer q' los estoy postulando para presidente.


----------



## gian_eagle

Jajaja... es cierto, ha producido muchas películas, creo que hace un año condujo una última obra teatral.

Por cierto, el no es guionista de profesión; estudió Arquitectura en la UAM.


----------



## Maria Juanita

typistemilio said:
			
		

> Pero francamente no me gustaban las transmisiones de los personajes de Don Roberto Gómez Bolaños. No me juzguen todavía, a mi favor he de decir que sus mejores momentos habían pasado ya, sus rutinas se habían vuelto un tanto más... hummmmmm... no sé como decirlo... lentas. Su humor se basaba un tanto más en recursos de lenguaje que en acción.



Es cierto. Es un tipo de humor kitsch, una especie de placer culpable. Es a veces estúpido, y hasta patético, pero me encanta. Sin embargo, cualquiera está en su derecho de no gustarle, y yo lo entiendo , porque como yo digo una cosa digo otra y es que es como todo porque es que hay cosas que ni qué....


----------



## astronauta

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> Créeme que no es tan vulgar (o nada fino como mencionas) como parece.



Querido Gian, lo de fino no lo puse como antonimo a vulgar; sino como sutil, haciendo alusion al verdadero Shakespeare que, muchas veces hay que reeleer para poder digerir ese humor tan fino y delicado que es muy opuesto a comedias de tortazos, pisotones y slogans repetitivos.

Lo siento, si no tuviera una opinion diferente a casi todas las cosas no seria astronauta


----------



## gian_eagle

astronauta said:
			
		

> Querido Gian, lo de fino no lo puse como antonimo a vulgar; sino como sutil, haciendo alusion al verdadero Shakespeare que, muchas veces hay que reeleer para poder digerir ese humor tan fino y delicado que es muy opuesto a comedias de tortazos, pisotones y slogans repetitivos.
> 
> Lo siento, si no tuviera una opinion diferente a casi todas las cosas no seria astronauta


 
Entiendo, mi estimado Space forero! Claro, si entiendo tu punto de vista; Chespirito en ese sentido no es nada refinado. Es sólo simple, y esa creatividad para manejar las simplezas de la vida o cómo transformarlas es lo que lo ha hecho un genio.


----------



## the rock

alguien me podria hacer el favor solo como dato curioso contarme de manera clara y concisa la historia de:
el chavo
kico
profesor girafales
doña cleotilde
don ramon
la chilindrina
jaimito el cartero
ñoño
el señor barriga
godines
popis

para que me cuenten la historia de cada uno en particular, como por ejemplo que alguien me cuente que  paso con la esposam de don ramon y asi cosas por el estilo, es que en estos dias eso me ha llamado mucho la atencion.


----------



## Metztli

astronauta said:
			
		

> Querido Gian, lo de fino no lo puse como antonimo a vulgar; sino como sutil, haciendo alusion al verdadero Shakespeare que, muchas veces hay que reeleer para poder digerir ese humor tan fino y delicado que es muy opuesto a comedias de tortazos, pisotones y slogans repetitivos.
> 
> Lo siento, si no tuviera una opinion diferente a casi todas las cosas no seria astronauta


 
Algo q' si tengo q' aceptar es q' no me gusta la violencia física y verbal q' usan con los niños... me parece 100% reprobable, pero como mexicana, entiendo el humor y cómo antes nadie prestaba atención a esos detalles.

Astro, q' bueno q' tienes una opinión diferente... eso siempre es enriquecedor.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Metztli

Creo q' no hay tanto tratamiento de los personajes... solo algunos datos soltados en algun capítulo... algunos sabremos unas cosas... otros otras... a ver:

*el chavo*: Niño huerfano de 9 años. Al principio se llamaba "del 8" por el canal que transmitía el programa. Pero muchos años después, cuando ya pasaba en el 2, en un episodio dijeron que era porque vivía en el 8.

*Kiko*: Hijo único y pesado (adorable, por menso y mula) consentido. Igual de muerto de hambre que el resto de la vecindad, (por algo vivían en una vecindad) pero su madre le inculcaba infulas de aristocracia.

*Don Ramon*: Viudo y papá de uno de los mejores personajes:
*La chilindrina: *Mula a ultranza, simpatiquísima, ladina, vivales y abusiva. Huérfana de madre. 

Ahora estoy cayendo en la cuenta de que todas las familias son de padres solteros, todos viudos... que fijación, no? un poco repetitivo el asunto.

jaimito el cartero: soltero
ñoño: Huérfano de madre
el señor barriga: Viudo
godines: De este chavito casi no se sabe nada... alguien sabe algo?
popis: Huérfana

Chale! que afán de andar dejando personajes huérfanos.


----------



## the rock

Metztli said:
			
		

> Creo q' no hay tanto tratamiento de los personajes... solo algunos datos soltados en algun capítulo... algunos sabremos unas cosas... otros otras... a ver:
> 
> *el chavo*: Niño huerfano de 9 años. Al principio se llamaba "del 8" por el canal que transmitía el programa. Pero muchos años después, cuando ya pasaba en el 2, en un episodio dijeron que era porque vivía en el 8.
> 
> *Kiko*: Hijo único y pesado (adorable, por menso y mula) consentido. Igual de muerto de hambre que el resto de la vecindad, (por algo vivían en una vecindad) pero su madre le inculcaba infulas de aristocracia.
> 
> *Don Ramon*: Viudo y papá de uno de los mejores personajes:
> *La chilindrina: *Mula a ultranza, simpatiquísima, ladina, vivales y abusiva. Huérfana de madre.
> 
> Ahora estoy cayendo en la cuenta de que todas las familias son de padres solteros, todos viudos... que fijación, no? un poco repetitivo el asunto.
> 
> jaimito el cartero: soltero
> ñoño: Huérfano de madre
> el señor barriga: Viudo
> godines: De este chavito casi no se sabe nada... alguien sabe algo?
> popis: Huérfana
> 
> Chale! que afán de andar dejando personajes huérfanos.



roberto gomez bolaños se que hizo esto con algun sentido ningun genio hace algo sin pensar antes.


----------



## Metztli

Estoy de acuerdo, alguna intencion tendría. Ni Chaparron, ni Chompiras, ni el Dr. Chapatin, ni el Chapulin estan casados... bueno del Chapu lo entiendo... pero y los demás?

Tú cual crees q' pudiera ser la razón. Digo, me encanta esa apertura, pero no adivino la intención.


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

astronauta said:
			
		

> Os ofrezco una opinion contraria, para variar....
> 
> No he visto mucho ese programa salvo un par de capitulos, pero lo que he visto deja mucho que desear; el humor es muy fisico y nada fino AUNQUE su autor se jacte de ser el Shakespeare mexicano moderno (por ende se autodenomina "chespirito") cosa que me parece de lo mas pedante y disparatada.


 

Estoy de acuerdo con astronauta el programa no es más que basura.


----------



## srsh

Metztli said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo, alguna intencion tendría. Ni Chaparron, ni Chompiras, ni el Dr. Chapatin, ni el Chapulin estan casados... bueno del Chapu lo entiendo... pero y los demás?
> 
> Tú cual crees q' pudiera ser la razón. Digo, me encanta esa apertura, pero no adivino la intención.


 
Puede ser simplemente que requeriría de muchos más personajes la serie en caso de que muchos de ellos estuvieran casados, habría que meter otro personaje para el esposo(a) de cada uno, sus hermanos, etc., o si se deseara que fueran casados y no meter más personajes, habría que estar justificando en la trama el porqué no aparecen, como el caso del papá de kiko, que no aparece porque se supone abandonó hace muchos años a doña florinda.

Con todas estas razones, me parece lógico que Chespirito haya optado por personajes huérfanos/solteros.

Es sólo mi opinión, no tengo fundamentos para esto jeje


----------



## srsh

Eloisa Giseburt said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con astronauta el programa no es más que basura.


 
Entonces creo que durante más de 30 años, a millones de personas de varios países nos ha gustado y regustado la basura hehe  

Puedes decir que *te parece* que es basura, pero no puedes asegurar que *es* basura. No hay un "basurometro" que nos indique el nivel de basura en la calidad de las cosas =P


----------



## gian_eagle

srsh said:
			
		

> Entonces creo que durante más de 30 años, a millones de personas de varios países nos ha gustado y regustado la basura hehe
> 
> Puedes decir que *te parece* que es basura, pero no puedes asegurar que *es* basura. No hay un "basurometro" que nos indique el nivel de basura en la calidad de las cosas =P



¡Bravo, Srsh!!! 

Si, en el caso de Doña Florinda... en verdad su esposo la abandona o es que fallece en un barco?

Quico, o Kiko, se supone que es diminutivo de Federico y se llama igual que su padre... se pone triste cuando su madre le menciona ese nombre (generalmente ella está molesta).

Carlos Villarán se ganó su papel de Quico por la habilidad que tenía para inflar sus mejillas y hablar con una cuasi naturalidad (a mi me sorprendió esto, porque una vez me dijeron que se ponía algo dentro de la boca).


----------



## Metztli

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> ¡Bravo, Srsh!!!
> 
> Si, en el caso de Doña Florinda... en verdad su esposo la abandona o es que fallece en un barco? La versión del barco no me la sabía... pero tiene lógica y por eso el chamaco anda con su traje de marinerito.
> 
> Carlos Villarán se ganó su papel de Quico por la habilidad que tenía para inflar sus mejillas y hablar con una cuasi naturalidad (a mi me sorprendió esto, porque una vez me dijeron que se ponía algo dentro de la boca).


 
Eso siempre ha sido un enigma... hasta hoy no se sabe si los inflaba o se ponía unas gomas (q' era la versión q' se manejaba) Ojala alguien sepa la verdad y nos la cuente.


----------



## srsh

Metztli said:
			
		

> Eso siempre ha sido un enigma... hasta hoy no se sabe si los inflaba o se ponía unas gomas (q' era la versión q' se manejaba) Ojala alguien sepa la verdad y nos la cuente.



Se ponía unas gomas, lo vi en un programa especial.


----------



## Metztli

Gracias, srsh!!! 

Por cierto, estoy de acuerdo contigo... no existe un basurometro! Then again... it's just an opinion, don't make it a fact, right?


----------



## gian_eagle

srsh said:
			
		

> Se ponía unas gomas, lo vi en un programa especial.



mmm... bueno srsh no se si alguna vez se puso gomas, pero yo vi clarito en otro especial cómo Carlos Villarán solito (sin nada) inflaba sus cachetes de marrana flaca y se convertía en Quico


----------



## chula

A mí me encanta Chespirito!! Los personajes de Roberto Gómez Bolanios, especialmente los del Chavo, se basan en la realidad social de la gente pobre en México. Ha llegado a ser tan internacional porque las realidades en latinoamérica son muy,muy similares. Me encanta como a través del humor el hace una crítica social y además que siempre trata de dejar alguna moraleja.  
Nunca se me va a olvidar un episodio de Navidad donde el Chavo le regala su juguete a un ninio pobre, a pesar del él ser pobre también. 
Uno de mis favoritos es el de la fiesta de la buena vecindad, donde el reclama su poema del "Perro Arrepentido". Es de verdad un programa muy bueno. 
Hay dos personas que no están deacuerdo con la mayoría de opiniones de este Thread, no digo que sea malo opinar distinto, al contrario eso enriquece, pero he visto que ambos son residentes de USA y el otro vive en Canadá. El de Canadá no sé si sea ESpaniol y la que reside en USA no sé cuál sea su historia, por eso me gustaría saber, cuándo fue la primera vez que vieron ese programa. Sólo por curiosidad, respeto sus opiniones


----------



## luis masci

Me encanta "El Chavo". Aquí en Argentina aprendimos palabras y modismos de México gracias a esta serie de tv. (además uno siempre puede ver costumbres y modos de vida de aquella zona atravéz de sus personajes).
Cuando vinieron a Córdoba (mi ciudad) una vez Kico y otra el profesor Girafales no dudé en llevar a mis hijos a verlos.
Fue por ellos pero en realidad también por mi, ya que yo también crecí disfrutando con esta serie.


----------



## zebedee

Este foro no es un escaparate a través de lo cual se puede comentar las actualidades de las series televisivas.

La pregunta original ha sido contestada con creces y lo demás es CHAT sin ninguna cabida en este foro. 

Si quieren chismorrear acerca de las últimas novedades de las series de televisión, encontrarán miles de páginas web en las que podrán hacerlo. Ésta no es una de ellas.

Gracias por su cooperación.

zebedee
Culture Moderator


----------

